# Four breeder dogs



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Things just never get any better. This constant procession of throw-away has got to stop. I know there are some cases when the person simply cannot care for a dog any longer due to job loss, illness, etc., but these people who use animals just to make money, then dump them on somebody else, need to burn in hell for all eternity. And people need to stop buying puppies from puppy mills and pet shops!!! End of rant .. for now.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

The rescue I volunteer with here in Virginia took in 20-30 (can't remember the final count) from a farm where they were living in oil drums with almost no human contact.

The owners thought they'd breed dogs and horses. They didn't know what they were doing, didn't have money for vet care, and the entire operation got away from them. It's been a few months and the puppies are all adopted, but some of the adults are still going through socialization and heartworm treatment. It's heart breaking.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

JeanninePC99 said:


> The rescue I volunteer with here in Virginia took in 20-30 (can't remember the final count) from a farm where they were living in oil drums with almost no human contact.
> 
> The owners thought they'd breed dogs and horses. They didn't know what they were doing, didn't have money for vet care, and the entire operation got away from them. It's been a few months and the puppies are all adopted, but some of the adults are still going through socialization and heartworm treatment. It's heart breaking.


I suspect it will be months in foster care for these dogs before they are socialized enough to be adopted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

Are there pictures of these sweet dogs?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my the poor things, at least they are in the hand of caring people now ready to start a new chapter of their lives. 
They will be forever grateful


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

4-6 years old, never left their pen  

OMG. That type of cruelty is unfathomable to me. I'm glad they are free now. This is their beginning.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

The potential good news is the dogs may recover and become great family pets, through the dedication of the rescue's volunteers and foster families. They are so very forgiving, and when shown the right way to behave and good experiences, they'll likely get over their horrid, horrid prior lives. I cannot even say what I would do to the original owners!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness the breeder (and I use that term loosely) gave them up to a rescue instead of dumping them in the shelter or worse. Maybe this could be considered a plus for the economy. 
Bless the rescue for being able to take them. So many rescues are full.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

What an awful situation, but unfortunately there are probably millions of dogs worldwide who have to live this way. When a farmer thinks he will diversify and produce a different type of 'crop' he fails to think about the abject misery he is inflicting on naturally social trusting and loving creatures. There are rescues here in the UK which deal exclusively with ex-breeding bitches and dogs who need extensive rehabilitation.

I wish there was a way to stop this cruel activity but sadly I don't think its going to go away so long as someone makes money from it.... very sad!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

JeanninePC99 said:


> The rescue I volunteer with here in Virginia took in 20-30 (can't remember the final count) from a farm where they were living in oil drums with almost no human contact.
> 
> The owners thought they'd breed dogs and horses. They didn't know what they were doing, didn't have money for vet care, and the entire operation got away from them. It's been a few months and the puppies are all adopted, but some of the adults are still going through socialization and heartworm treatment. It's heart breaking.


 I fostered one of the pups, Crew. It took 2 months to get him socialized enough to adopt out. He was a doll, though.

Mylissyk, it's so sad when they are so unsocialized for so long. I am petsitting a girl right now who lived in a kennel for 7 years. I don't know if she will ever be "normal". That's what happens when you make a golden a yard dog. It just breaks my heart.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

fostermom said:


> I fostered one of the pups, Crew. It took 2 months to get him socialized enough to adopt out. He was a doll, though.


Silly me! I didn't think that there's a good chance of running into other SEVA GRREAT people here!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

JeanninePC99 said:


> Silly me! I didn't think that there's a good chance of running into other SEVA GRREAT people here!


 Actually, I am with Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue in NC. We got in 10 of the dogs and puppies from that farm.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I adopted a puppy mill mom through CFGRR about 2 1/2 years ago. My golden girl was unsocialized, terrified of everything and everyone when I first got her. Fortunately I had the time to work with her-it took lots of love, patience, and time, but it has been so well worth it to see the girl she's become. She had lots of help from her soon to be 14 yr. old golden brother in her rehabiliation.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi Fostermom,

I'm an volunteer with CFGRR-I answer the email account for CFGRR.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Hi Fostermom,
> 
> I'm an volunteer with CFGRR-I answer the email account for CFGRR.


Hi there! I hear you guys got that lab/golden mix out that had horrible flea allergies. I was so happy to see that!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina Mom*

Carolina Mom:

You are talking about Lex with the flea allergy.
Yes he went to rescue!! SO HAPPY
KRISTA AND SILVIA with Bladen and Kim Sellers from lab Forum and I all worked very hard to find a rescue for him.
I am SO GRATEFUL to the rescue!


----------



## Suzie G (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi, Suzie G. here

My first Golden girl (who convinced me that I should consider having dogs other than just Newfs  ) Was a 7 year old female breeder (from a Denver Golden puppy mill-small and red just the way many Co hunters like them-no offence meant to the many responsible hunters ) She was found in a pen with no shelter from the elements ,with 3 other breeding females -1 water and 1 food dish-and puppies of every age in the pen with them. She was bred every time she came into heat for 7 years !! When I got her- many of her teeth were broken and you could see the roots of many. 

The vet said she was living in starvation conditions. I had her spayed and switched her cold turkey to raw. She took to it like a duck to water and let my male Newf know she was boss. He loved her. She lived with us to the age of 14 yrs . She was the model companionto me -and never let me out of her sight .She was so very grateful-you could see it in her eyes. I was amazed at how little work it took to bring her into our family ! When we brougt our pup-Maggie -home - she mothered her. I still love Newfs but Delilah introduced me to the love and joy of Goldens .I will ever be grateful to her. We had to have her put to sleep due to cancer. (mammery - that had spread d )  I miss her deeply.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Suzie G, she was a gorgeous girl!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh that face in the last picture. So precious. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

